# Getting your own RN Number?



## Cotton Theory (Nov 10, 2005)

What are the pros and cons to getting your own RN Number for your tee shirt line?


I'm researching the whole contract manufacturing route looking at companies in the USA as well as overseas. It was suggested that I should get my own RN #. 


I guess I'm wondering what would be the benefit to doing that and are there any cost implications that I need to be worried about? 


Can't I just use the potential contract manufacturer's RN number?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

RN#'s are not required on a label, but there must be some company information in the place of the RN# for the customer.

If you want to use the manufacturers RN#, that is fine, too.

There are no cost implications. RN#'s are free.

I got mine a few months ago. It was a simply application process, and approval was within a day, I believe.

I guess one of the benefits would be the customer would be able to search the FTC's database by your RN#, or company name and find your contact info.


----------



## Cotton Theory (Nov 10, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin, thanks for the information. I didn't realize how quick the process could be.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Sure, no prob!


----------

